# Composers turned entrepreneurs! How Christian Henson & Paul Thomson started Spitfire Audio - Full Version



## Markrs (Jul 27, 2021)

Full version now on YouTube


----------



## Mike Greene (Jul 27, 2021)

I'm looking forward to watching the whole thing, too. I have a huge amount of respect for how Paul and Christian have navigated this business. I believe their journey was largely accidental and not necessarily intentional, yet they figured out the terrain at each turning point and made Spitfire what is today.


----------



## davidnaroth (Jul 27, 2021)

Wow yeah where do I find the full video!


----------



## Markrs (Jul 27, 2021)

davidnaroth said:


> Wow yeah where do I find the full video!


Update: Seems that the full version is only for their Patreon Subscribers


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jul 27, 2021)

Apparently only available to Patreon subscribers.


----------



## Zedcars (Jul 27, 2021)

25th anniversary of SA next year. I wonder if they will do anything special for it?


----------



## Markrs (Jul 27, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Apparently only available to Patreon subscribers.


I missed that some how. Thank you for pointing it out


----------



## Markrs (Sep 1, 2021)

They have now released the full version on YouTube


----------



## thesteelydane (Sep 22, 2021)

Zedcars said:


> 25th anniversary of SA next year. I wonder if they will do anything special for it?


Wait, what? SA was founded in 2007...


----------



## Zedcars (Sep 22, 2021)

thesteelydane said:


> Wait, what? SA was founded in 2007...


Oops...the stupid thing was, I knew the year of their founding, just not how to work out a simple sum


----------

